# 7-19-22 Fort Pickens



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and my son had a fun morning at Fort Pickens


----------



## Law Man (12 mo ago)

8-19-22 - Exactly ONE MONTH in the FUTURE. That's pretty good!


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

you fish the pier out there or walk around to the pass?


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Law Man said:


> 8-19-22 - Exactly ONE MONTH in the FUTURE. That's pretty good!


My bad.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

webekillingum said:


> you fish the pier out there or walk around to the pass?


Walk the beach.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job!! He looks like he had fun. There is plenty of live bait at the pickens pier this time of year and tons of spanish and kings working the bait.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boy looks happy as a lark good job Pops!


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Boy looks happy as a lark good job Pops!


Thank you. He is my youngest of 3 kids. They all love being outdoors. He has been asking when hunting season starts.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Great to see the youngsters having fun and enjoying the outdoors!


----------

